# Probleme beim Übersetzen von Xfree

## weinkl56

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin gerade dabei Gentoo RC3 (stage3) zu installieren. Das System funktioniert und bootet auch von Festplatte. Wenn ich aber XFree übersetzen will, so bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen die zum Abbruch führen. Inst. habe ich nach Anleitung nicht zum ersten mal gemacht. Erst seit RC3 habe ich diese Probleme. 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake' 

rm -f ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto 

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf -s ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto -f ./config/makedepend/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/makedepend 

./config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined 

cd ./config/makedepend && rm -f -r Makefile Makefile.dep makedepend *.o bootstrap 

cd ./config/makedepend && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrap 

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/makedepend' 

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrap'. 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/makedepend' 

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf -s ./config/imake/Makefile.proto -f ./config/imake/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/imake -DBootStrap 

./config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined 

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrapdepend 

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include' 

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory 

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'. Stop. 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include' 

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored) 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include' 

making Makefiles in config... 

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc' 

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc' 

rm -f -r ./exports/include 

rm -f -r ./exports/lib 

rm -f -r ./exports/bin 

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut "#"* 

cleaning in ./include... 

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include' 

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut "#"* 

cleaning in include/bitmaps... 

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include/bitmaps' 

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `clean'. Stop. 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include/bitmaps' 

make[2]: *** [clean] Error 2 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include' 

make[1]: *** [clean] Error 2 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc' 

make: *** [World] Error 2 

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2 failed. 

!!! Function src_compile, Line 330, Exitcode 2 

!!! (no error message) 

Ich währe sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 

Gruss Klaus 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## TenPin

Sorry to reply to this in English but I was just installing Gentoo rc_3 stage3 on a friends laptop. Everything emerged fine (irssi, vim, mp3blaster) but XFree-4.2.1-r2 gives the EXACT SAME ERROR AS ABOVE.

Sorry again for posting in English...

----------

## steveb

was für USE und CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS benutzt du?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## TenPin

My USE flags were:

```

3dnow encode gif gtk gtk2 jpeg mmx mpeg oggvorbis png ssl ssl svga truetype usb X xmms xv zlib

```

With all other flags disabled.

My CFLAGs are: CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

I have started a thread here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=224644#224644

----------

## weinkl56

Meine USE flags sind ähnlich den oben beschriebenen. Ich habe zusätzlich noch die Pfade für "Distfiles" und "packages" geändert. Ist aber auch nichts besonderes.

----------

## eris

Diesen Fehler habe ich ebenfalls!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hab das Problem gelöst. Es lag an den Compileroptimierungen

mit folgenden hat es funktioniert:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

mfg

----------

## weinkl56

Besten Dank für die Hilfe. Auch bei mir hat dieser Eintrag in der "make.conf geholfen.

Gruss Klaus

----------

